# a couple questions about making hash



## juniorgrower (Oct 1, 2012)

I want to try making some hash with some small buds from my outside plants.  I read the stickies but still have a couple of questions.  Am I supposed to dry the buds then chop them up or chop them when they are still wet?  Also do I freeze the buds before putting them in the bubble bags with the ice?   Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2012)

If making bubble hash freeze your green trim(not dry trim) prior to making.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you read the Stickies?  There is a lot of info on making bubble hash.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 1, 2012)

I have read the stickies.  But was unclear about a few things.  Thanks Duck that's what I needed to know.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2012)

allow to set on screen over night   then into freezer untill you ready to make it...take care and be safe


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for this- I just jammed mine into a Ziploc and into the freezer.  I'll let them sit out overnight next time.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a couple oz's of dried small popcorn buds, is it ok to use them?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2012)

dried bud, I make BHO with. Used dry trim once with bubble bags and got more plant matter then using green trim


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help duck!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 2, 2012)

Most of my bubble hash is from dried and frozen popcorn and trim.

I think the big trick is not to beat it too much.

............enter BWD :spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2012)

:rofl:  *GrowDude*...cant wait to see how he reads that...:giggle:


I havent made BHO  but do like to make Dry ice kief with my dry/trim...But the bubble hash is always fresh buds frozen...this helps me use up the lower buds I would normally have let go to rot...now I should get a ton of Bubble as well as Kief this year:yay:


edit...buds can stay in freezer upto 6 months befor use...so gives me plenty of time to stock up.:aok:


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't think you could beat it too much!haha  I put some fresh popcorn buds in with my dry buds and threw it in the freezer.  When I get a good amount saved up, I am going to make some hash.  Can't wait to try some I my own hash!!  Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

